
Hospitals Got Bailouts and Furloughed Thousands While Paying C.E.O.s Millions - y-c-o-m-b
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/08/business/hospitals-bailouts-ceo-pay.html
======
joeblow9999
is there anyone who did NOT understand thats what the 'bailouts' were going to
be all about?

------
y-c-o-m-b
Non-paywall link: [http://archive.is/pyT29](http://archive.is/pyT29)

